# Upper Conzelman Road Closed



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Upper Conzelman Road is closed from McCullough all the way out to Field Road.

Might be closed until the end of August 

http://www.projectheadlands.gov/Vehicle Delays-Schedule 071211.pdf


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

Lucky timing, rode it for the first time yesterday.


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

I wonder if they will allow cyclists to go up the one way road on the other side (field rd I think)? Probably not.

I poach it (climb it) at night during the winter and it is at least 23% grade for a very long stretch near the top. One of the toughest climbs I do.


----------

